# No spots



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello again, i was told the piranha's i have were RBP, but they dont display any spots, also is it ok to be feeding them gold fish and how often should they be fed.Also is their any way to approximate their age. All comments appreiciated.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Those are reds. Feed them frozen foods like catfish nuggets, shrimp, smelt, ect.

Generally if they are under 6" its pretty safe to say they are probably less then a year old.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

definently a red belly jus feed it some shrimp to brighten culerz


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

and how many times should i feed them?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Don J said:


> and how many times should i feed them?


3 or 4 times a week


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

arite thnx guys


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

fu** that not three times a week 3 times a day man dont listen to him, if ya do that they're will be some deathsssss!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> fu** that not three times a week 3 times a day man dont listen to him, if ya do that they're will be some deathsssss!!!


Not necessarilly bro. I feed mine once a week, never had a casualty.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

these aren't quarter sized fry so the chance of canibalization is much less.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

why is that if they are small they are more likey to be canibalz


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> why is that if they are small they are more likey to be canibalz


piranhas by nature when young are cannibalistic. it has something to do with their ravenous appetites and survival of the fittest. i'm sure someone like frank could explain it in much greater detail.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Don J , 
What Up








Your redbellies look great !!

What size tank and how many ?

They look about he 6 inch mark ...

Instead of goldfish try using these foods ...

Raw Shrimp , pellets , Beefheart, Earthworms , and Whole white fish or fillet ..


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> these aren't quarter sized fry so the chance of canibalization is much less.


Even the Girliess know how to take care of fish.
I feed my 15" Rhom twice a week .


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i feed my 4 once a day like 6 shrimp


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> these aren't quarter sized fry so the chance of canibalization is much less.


Even the Girliess know how to take care of fish.
I feed my 15" Rhom twice a week .
[/quote]

damn straight i do


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Those r red bellies they dont display anymore dots as they get older. Only when they are young they have spots on them. You might want to feed them a variety of food like tilapia, catfish, silverside, and shrimp and krill for good coloring. No feeders though. Once in a long while would probably be ok but feeder goldfish are not good for feeding.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri. ID COMPLETE.


----------

